# 034 hybrid



## Dave064_440 (Jun 10, 2020)

Any of you guys looked into putting an 038 magnum p/c on an 034. I was having a discussion about big bore options on my buddies 034 and wondering if it could be done. I don't mind some extra machining if it is a doable mod.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jun 10, 2020)

Hmm never heard of such a thing. The 034 case is much smaller than a 038 so I would assume mounting the cylinder will be an issue. 

Here's a thread with a little info. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms360-with-038-super-or-038-magnum-cylinder.283147/


----------



## Dave064_440 (Jun 10, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Hmm never heard of such a thing. The 034 case is much smaller than a 038 so I would assume mounting the cylinder will be an issue.
> 
> Here's a thread with a little info. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms360-with-038-super-or-038-magnum-cylinder.283147/


Thank you. That thread has some great info.


----------

